# My Golf project.



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

1997 Golf 2.0 8v
125,XXX miles
Stock OBDII 2.0 liter block 
VW OEM Windage tray
TM Tuning "Stage 6.2" CNC Ported & Polished OBDI head 
Stock size valve, undercut with 3-angle grind 
Decked .040" for a 10.75:1 compression ratio 
Neuspeed adjustable cam gear 
Techtonics Tuning HD dual valve springs 
Lightweight cam followers (OEM VW MKIV followers) 
Titanium retainers (10 grams a piece) 
Dual plenum SRI manifold 
Phenolic intake gasket 
Billit fuel rail with billet FPR cup
OBX T-304 Stainless steel 4-2-1 header 
42DD VR6 test pipe
Ketex 2.5" cat back 
Techtonics Tuning custom program ECU chip 
MSD Blaster SS coil
Magnacor 8.5mm wires








With an Autotech 270* camshaft:
127whp - 119 ft/lbs
Techtonics Tuning 276* camshaft: 
135whp - 127 ft/lbs
Latest Dyno w/ Techtonics Tuning 288* camshaft:
142whp - 128 ft/lbs











_Modified by tdogg74 at 12:45 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

damn, that's how much my stock 325iS used to make.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: My Golf project. (tdogg74)*

Love that TQ curve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . So much for an SRI hurting NA low-end power.







Very nice #'s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by ps2375 at 8:00 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Very Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettaboy1884)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*

Love the torque curve... esp up top!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Peter Tong)*

i see the sri hurt your lower end power. but obviously that wasnt your concern with this build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

What makes you say that? The SRI doesnt decrease any of my torque. I'm running a 288* cam. Here is an overlay of the 276 run to the 288 run. You can see how the duration and overlap effected my torque curve:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

no loss of torks


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

those are some nice numbers, we almost have the same build. i have a question, how did you hook up the msd blaster ss. i have one and am trying to get it on there.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I had to take apart the stock coil to utilize the bottom half to wire into the MSD unit. 
As for the coil wire, I had an old stock coil wire kicking around, so I took apart the end of it and redid the coil wire for my Magnacor set.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Can I have your engine?








I have been reading your threads looking for information. Thanks to you I ditched the 1.8T swap idea I had.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well that was just silly now wasnt it?


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

yea the 18t should have came in the golf 3.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

i'm glad i made it to this thread....we can share some good ideas... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ive changed it up.
Running a TT268*/260* cam and the new C2 NA chip Black Forest Ind. is selling.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

I was going to ask about the ISV, but then realized you have an ODBII setup.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

hey how many degrees retarded do you think your cam is with the head shaved 40 thsnd? i had the same thing done and was wondering if you did the math, it seemed about 3/4 of a tooth.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

bout 3* out


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_bout 3* out

I woud assume -3
How aboud how far advance does stacking 2 head gasgets make on the cam?
just an estamate MAte


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
I woud assume -3
How aboud how far advance does stacking 2 head gasgets make on the cam?
just an estamate MAte









and how id the new chip working out?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I can turn the cam in either direction...its adjustable. So it doesnt matter if its retarded or advanced...its 3* adjusted off the TDC mark. 
The new chip is killer. C2 did a REAL good job with the can-tune.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

the bottom half of the coil is pretty crazy, trying to figure out how im going to hook this up. did this clean up a/f through out the rpm?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The coil didnt do anything to my AFR.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

the reason i'm asking is because i run an ams chip that is a little on the rich side especially at wot.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Right...but the coil didnt do anything for my AFR.


----------



## AchtungA3 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Got any dynos of the new numbers with that 268*/C2 chip setup? I've heard nothing but good things about it. What kind of differences in power can you feel compared to the old setup with the 288.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The 268*/260* cam is a totally different animal than the 288*. First off, I can keep my idle speed at stock levels. Not lope, its nice and quiet and smooth. The low-mid power is there, but top end feels sorta "meh". I could get more power if I ran a bigger cam, but I dont want that now. 
The chip is amazing. I am going to throw the 288* back in this spring and see how it feels with this new tune. Night and day difference from the custom TT chip I had. There are no flat spots with this C2 chip at all. 
I really dont have any interest in dyno-ing with this current setup. If I was to guess, based on how it feels, I would say at least 125-127wtq and maybe around 120whp? I did 127whp with an AT270 cam, so Im probably not far from that now with the smaller cam.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Did you shave the head or deck the block .040"?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

head


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_head

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (edisonr)*

What head bolts did you use? OEM, ARP?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

OEM.


----------



## frrtbkr (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice.
Who made that intake manifold? Do you have any more pictures of it? I'm looking for a build like this for my Scirocco.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

PM bulldogger72 for one. This design will cost you over $750.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Help Columbo make my car even better!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Nice work.


----------



## bykerlucky13 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

is that design any different than the one usrt sold performance wise?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

the fabricator of this manifold , SVi Welding, is the same guy who made all USRT's original manifolds. The new ones they sell arent as good. 
Here is the flow results of said previous manifold design:


----------



## bykerlucky13 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

yea the manifold i got is is accualy an hkk one of his earlier ones


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

What cam are you running now? i see you sold the 268/260. 
i dont see this enough for you. THANK YOU!! you give alot of great help.
This is what I am setting up now.
Just swapped in a 47k obd2 engine out of a wrecked 98.
K&N in stock box
the brazilian 268
TT dual valve springs
Eurospec adjustable cam gear
Obx header
TT high flow cat
2.25 back with magna flow rear box no resonator.
TT chip not set up for Cam.
anything you suggest. which Softwear? Cam adjustment?
I put about 20k miles a year driving all over. Just looking to get up the mountains a little quicker.
THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

get rid of the TT chip and get a stage 2 PEM from Black forest industries and set your cam gear to +4*.


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Thanks very much!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

your car looks very good and makes great power. 
i bet it feels very good to drive.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to not just being one of the "im low so im awesome" guys.


----------



## bykerlucky13 (Aug 13, 2006)

heres my sri im runnin a 276 neuspeed cam with tt chip with rev lim. set at 8k rpms p&p head l/w flywheel lightweight pullys autotech adj cam gear i just need to tune it so i have more lower end power where should i set my cam gear at ?


----------



## bykerlucky13 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (bykerlucky13)*

i know i need a stage 2 pem chip from bfi but i dont think they have obd1 yet


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

Sweet NA setup, yo.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (bykerlucky13)*

that manifold is sick!


_Quote, originally posted by *bykerlucky13* »_i know i need a stage 2 pem chip from bfi but i dont think they have obd1 yet

i wouldn't count on them coming out with one any time soon.....

















_Modified by stylngle2003 at 11:07 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## bykerlucky13 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: My Golf project. (tdogg74)*

hey you wouldnt know how to get ahold of bulldogger would you i sent him my fpr adaper to fix a couple pinholes in the weld about a month ago and havent heard from him or got it back


----------



## 93mk3jolf (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (stylngle2003)*

Its a shame BFI doesnt have an obd1 chip for N/A setups. Sounds nice, i thought the TT chip ran nice in my car.. cant imagine how good that BFI chip is.


----------

